

Ask HN:How would I promote a tea drink? - wturner
http://www.hippydirt.com
I have a KAVA tea mix that some people told me was really good so I threw together a website  - and will sell it shortly. But I really have no idea how the hell to promote it. Thought I would ask. :)
======
rms
Your landing page screams for A/B testing, but not just of different
permutations of this page but of entirely different product names going for
different market segments.

If you wanted to market to this particular segment, you could more explicitly
make mention of how well kava goes with cannabis.

~~~
wturner
I was thinking about being more polite and just calling it "awesome kava tea"
or something. But then I just said "fuck it" and decided to see what a flat
out "MAD magazine" or "Cracked" approach would land it. It's kinda fun.I'll se
what happens for a while and then possibly change it.

------
wturner
EDIT:

I have a KAVA tea mix that some people told me was really good so I threw
together a website - and will sell it shortly. But I really have no idea how
the hell to promote it. Thought I would ask. :)

------
limmeau
If the tea is mostly caffeine: maybe sponsor some hacker event?

~~~
wturner
It's mostly KAVA.

It does the opposite of what caffeine does.

<http://www.hippydirt.com>

